# I updated a skull model



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I finally got a chance to re-mold one of my favorite skulls. This time I was able to faithfully represent the orbital canals and fissures. Also, the best is that the nasal cavity is true and tunnels all the way to the back. It's hard to see in the pics buy here they are. I am so stoked that this mold worked!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ooooooh! Ahhhhhhhhh!


----------



## House of Dewberry (May 17, 2010)

Wow! Looks amazing!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work,you are the skull master.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's killer!
So did you go back to the original for this mold?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW Scourge....outstanding work...
looks like museum quality work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really, really beautiful, Scourge!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the compliments! Every time I go to make a mold it's so stressful. I am really happy with the end result.



Mr_Chicken said:


> That's killer!
> So did you go back to the original for this mold?


I molded the original skull with the nasal cavities plugged. Then I cast that mold and cut out the cavity front and back. After that, I sculpted the interior and re-molded for the final product. Otherwise, I would destroy the delicate nassal bones of the real skull. It cost a lot more to do but I think it's worth it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks lifelike, or should I say deathlike?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

looks like a fresh find by the csi in the woods somewhere awesome job


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Gadzooks! I can't imagine the mold required for that - it's perfect!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, you are the skull master. Beautiful work!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

A work of art as always scourge!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome job, and very nice finish work as well!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

What can I say, it looks like a real skull.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is just awesome.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, I took the pictures right after it was painted. The paint dulls a bit after it dries. I am going to take some better pics soon.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another fine piece of work!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

If we ever meet I will forcibly mindmeld with you so that I can steal your technique! Live long and prosper.


----------

